# open nat xbox live... netgear 3400 with windstream dsl help please:)



## wadealexander (Jul 3, 2011)

i have tried opening the ports on xboxs website. tried dmz. tried both. i have a basic understanding of changing your xboxs ip. i have just spent about 10 hours messing with it all and cannot figure it out

if anyone is willing to help me i would appreciate it. i have disabled windows firewalls and got rid of macafee altogether so i dont think thats the problem...

just cant figure it out for the life of me


----------



## wadealexander (Jul 3, 2011)

im just wondering if im missing something from my modem to my router that is messing up ... like conflicting or blocking the ports i geuss


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to do with the Xbox? Port forwarding so a game will work?

Look here Port Forwarding for the Netgear WNDR3400 - PortForward.com

Look for the Xbox game in the X section


And secondly, you have to check the spec on your DSL modem to make sure it's not blocking the ports. If you would like me to help give me the exact model and I'll just goggle it.


----------



## wadealexander (Jul 3, 2011)

ya im thinking it might be my modem blocking my router when i open the ports or try dmz


----------



## wadealexander (Jul 3, 2011)

Port Forwarding XBOX360 Halo 3 on the Netgear WNDR3400 - PortForward.com

also this doesnt look right to me they did the same thing twice opening the 3074 tcp/udp???


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

wadealexander said:


> Port Forwarding XBOX360 Halo 3 on the Netgear WNDR3400 - PortForward.com
> 
> also this doesnt look right to me they did the same thing twice opening the 3074 tcp/udp???


Yep that shouldn't happen, probably a typo on their part. You only need to port forward 3074 once if you choose TCP/UDP.

They probably meant to port forward 3074 TCP then port forward 3074 UDP which is unnecessary as the TCP/UDP option should cover it. 



> ya im thinking it might be my modem blocking my router when i open the ports or try dmz


Yes some ISP modem have a firewall or NAT on them that interfere with port forwarding, do you know the model of this modem or how to get into it's configuration page?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

if your wan interface on the router gets a private ip address like

10.x.x.x
172.x.x.x
192.x.x.x

you can not port forward. Confirm that you routers wan ip is not in this range as well as your modem is also not a modem /router combo unit.


----------



## wadealexander (Jul 3, 2011)

its a seimens 4200 modem and a netgear 4300 router... ive went into the modem firewall is off. im not sure that something with the modem isnt conflicting with the router tho. thats the only thing i can think off. i know my ip is 192.168.254.254 and my router ip is 192.168.1.1 ive set my ip on my xbox to numerous things to try and get it to work and enable dmz.... ive also port forwarded 3074 tcp/udp along with many other ports that ive read on xbox.com and other help sites and youtube... nothing seems to be working


i am geussing at this point its something with my modem any ideas?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

192.168.254.254 is that your PC? Something isn't right, if you are connected to the router LAN port your device IP should look like 192.168.1.xxx

The xxx is just any number assign but it should not be like 192.168.254.xxx

See what I am saying?

Let me see if I can pull up some info on your modem.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

So your modem isn't set to bridge mode obviously that's probably why that IP shows up, must be your WAN interface IP.

Anyways, I found this thread on dslreports forum. 
[Siemens] Seimens SpeedStream 4200 - How to access config - Other Manufacturers | DSLReports Forums

You'll need to configured it to that the modem is only passing traffic to your router, you'll use the router to authenticate and you should be able to port forward easily with that configuration.


----------



## wadealexander (Jul 3, 2011)

thank you


----------

